# First time planting my tank.



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been on here for a while but I've recently decided to plant my tank. I bought an Amazon sword and the main plant is pretty tall and it had about 6 little plants (babies?) coming off. I Trimmed all the dead and broken leaves off, trimmed all the babies and the stems to them and planted most of them. I was wondering if I should expect any thing after i planted them. I have a standard lightbulb because the lfs should that should be enough and I have 25 pounds of aquarium gravel. Any tips comments, good or bad, will be helpful. Heres a few pictures.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would get some root fertilizer tabs since you have standard gravel, and don't vacuum it - the nitrates the mulm generate will be taken care of for the most part by your plants and partial water changes, and the plats` root systems will like the extra nutrients from the mulm.

I would also look into getting some liquid plant food like API LeafZone as an added boost for your plants. It contains things like chelated iron which your plants will need in addition to the fertilizer tabs.

Lastly, I would consider getting a 6700K fluorescent bulb (it'll say "good for plants" or something like that on the labeling), and maybe consider building a DIY CO2 kit using an Ocean Spray juice bottle, some sugar, jello, yeast and baking soda, some airline tubing and a glass diffuser or a reactor.

Those last two are optional, but the fertilizers are necessary or your plants will starve.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would cutoff that pot the plant came in, remove all the rock wool, trim the roots to about 1", and replant - for that sword.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I would cutoff that pot the plant came in, remove all the rock wool, trim the roots to about 1", and replant - for that sword.


+1

Didn't see that you had the rock wool still attached. Get that out of your tank ASAP or it will seriously mess up your fish. It's basically mineral-enriched fiberglass.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok. Well apparently I did not do enough research and the LFS was pretty useless. The SO tried to help. I posted this thread right before I went to work (2nd shift), I called my SO and she took the plants out and put them in a bucket with 3 inches of aquarium water. Needless to say they are looking pretty rough (pictures will follow.) I wasn't able to get all of the rock wool out. I would say less than 1% is left. Should I tear the roots apart to get the rest? I was worried I was going to kill the plants, but I'm afraid that I all ready have. I will attempt to get a light and some fert ASAP, though I thought I grabbed some. Going to the LFS with young children isn't always the best idea.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

The roots after they were cut.


Plants in trouble.


Tank as it is now. Minus one plant I forgot in the bucket.


Hopefully all goes well. If not I'll try again, older and wiser.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The rock wool shouldn't come out of the pot if you leave it all in-tact. Once you do break away the pot, all of it needs to be cleaned off the roots the best you can without damaging the roots. Looked like what you did was good.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok. Update. I picked up a 2800k Flora-Glo light. I know its not a 6700k but the LFS said the spectrum is better for the plants. I also picked up Seachem Flourish Tabs, and Tetra Florapride liquid. Are these good products or should I look into ordering different stuff (it was all the LFS had for plants). *c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Man...here we go with the lfs not knowing what they are talking about again. I hope the light is multi-spectrum.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is a link to one of the best pages I've found for DYI co2.
It makes an extreme difference in planted tanks, and you will be amazed how happy your plants will be.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Doh! Forgot the link....
DIY CO2 System for Planted Aquarium


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah the flora glow is multi spectrum. I used one in my first tank back when i was younger and had t8's before i could afford t5s.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok quick update. All the leaves seem like they are dying. I assume this is normal as the plants adjust to the new water parameters. Heres a few pics.

The big Sword.


The little ones


My tank as of now.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I found that all the leaves on all my plants died and then newer, nicer ones grew. You're right, the plants have a 'settling' time and they adjust to your tank params, then grow new leaves. Sometimes the leaves look nothing like the ones they had at the store! (My Giant hygro had medium leaves and now the new ones are huge! The dwarf hygro had very small leaves, and the new ones are much much longer!)

I have plain gravel and don't use root tabs, I just use liquid ferilizer once a week, (with a light that is for plants - and animals), and everything has been growing nicely. The dwarf water lettuce grows like a weed.

I also vacuum my gravel weekly... gets messy with feeding the frogs.... I just stay away from the root system of the plants so as to not disturb them and to leave the 'gunk' under the gravel that they will feed on.

My amazon sword was tiny when I bought it, and some of the leaves are turning yellow.... kinda' hoping it will grow newer, nicer ones and that I haven't killed it, (since it's been a few weeks and I didn't see it go through the 'ugly' phase before getting new leaves.)

C02 units are great, but not necessary, depending on the plants you have. For instance, I have lots of plants (all of which are going in a 20g and then I'll be adding more), but they are all low - mid light plants and therefore do not have to have a C02 system. I'm sure one would be helpful for them, but I don't have the money for one, nor the 'skills' for a DIY system, lol.

Good luck. Let us know how it does!


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

I plan on it. I want to have weekly updates at least. I love my tank and I'm so glad I started it again after so long. Its really plain, but I'm trying to not spend too much money on it. I still plan on getting some driftwood for my clown pleco. I really want to change the gravel but I'm pretty sure I'll kill the fish in the process. Maybe I'll just get another tank.... But I think it's better I just get this one running good.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've never tried changing substrates with an established tank, so I can't help you there.....maybe just do 1/2 at a time? (Do the right half, and leave the left since it's established. Then, once the right half has lots of bacteria in it, change the left half?) Don't know if that would work or not.

And I agree, it's nice having a tank up and running. Very relaxing, (when something isn't going wrong, lol.) I hear you on the not wanting to spend lots of money either. Maybe just save up and buy 1 new thing at a time? (That's hard to do though.... there are so many cool things to buy for a tank!!)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not too difficult to change the gravel after it has been setup.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I was one of those people that did not use any CO2 in my tanks, and yes I had plants that did well enough. Plants do adjust to the water parameters, but without fertilizer and enough co2 they will die or barely survive. If you have very clean substrate the will not get any nutrients unless you dose the tank.
It is VERY easy to make a DYI co2 setup that will make your plants grow and not lose leaves. When I put new plants in my co2 tanks, I have seen maybe one or two leaves die off, (more from root damage) and within a few days new growth forms.
As far as a gravel/substrate change, that can be done easily. 
Although I have done many times in the past, it seems I've done something wrong this time.... 
Yesterday I spent the day redoing my African rift tank. I removed much of the gravel and added new black sand, I also put in a new canister filter. Everything seemed peachy when I turned out the lights for the night, but when I woke up this morning.... Total devastation, almost all the fish were dead...
All of the fry seem alive, and the Pleco, along with just a few adults.
All the parameters seem fine... My only guess is some unknown toxin in the water. Gonna spend the day flushing the tank.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh wow I'm sorry about your loss Doc, I've heard about ruffling the gravel and cause phosphate spikes and all kind of other stuff. I'm probably going to just mix peat moss or something in with mine and just live with the pink gravel. I need to adjust the layout of my tank but I want to let the plants grow a little more and let my clown pleco adjust. I just gave him some driftwood yesterday after having him in the tank for a week without it. I really need to get a test kit too, but I never have anything in my pet budget for it, between my python and my tank decor I usually go through it pretty quick.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pet budget....maybe I should set one of those???

I wouldn't try to add peat to your substrate unless you are draining the tank completely. Otherwise it will just be a mess. Eco-complete works really well for substrate changes that don't require any breakdown. You can slowly scoop out your old gravel get most out or maybe just half, and then throw in the eco on top and mix it a little if you left any of the old stuff in. You don't even need to rinse eco.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

DocPoppi said:


> I was one of those people that did not use any CO2 in my tanks, and yes I had plants that did well enough. Plants do adjust to the water parameters, but without fertilizer and enough co2 they will die or barely survive. If you have very clean substrate the will not get any nutrients unless you dose the tank.
> It is VERY easy to make a DYI co2 setup that will make your plants grow and not lose leaves. When I put new plants in my co2 tanks, I have seen maybe one or two leaves die off, (more from root damage) and within a few days new growth forms.
> As far as a gravel/substrate change, that can be done easily.
> Although I have done many times in the past, it seems I've done something wrong this time....
> ...


Ouch!!!!!!! 

Sorry to hear.

FWIW I one time had a similiar thing happen when I cleaned up a marine tank including rinsing the oyster shells I used as filter media. the next morning a fish was dead and all the others amost. Ammonia had risen to pegging the api test kit (8PPM+). I saved most fish by removing them to another tank.

What I think happened in that one case is I used some plastic gloves which contained something that caused the ammonia spike.

I used Prime to lock the ammonia and a week later I rinsed the oyster shells with no gloves. Ammonia dropped down the next day.

Actually you only need that to happen once then I changed and will not use the gloves again.

again sorry for your loss but then it happens to the worse of us like me. *old dude

my .02


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, well after two weeks my tank seems to be doing better. I got my water tested (AMM 0ppm, NitrIte 0ppm, NitrAte 40ppm, Hardness 425ppm, pH buffering 240ppm, ph 8.0). Unfortunately cosmetically my tank has gone to hell as I injured my foot last saturday and have been able to do any maintenance. I have a moderate algae problem that I will need to address. I also added two new additions to my tank, a Farlowella (twig) catfish, and a blue apple (mystery?) snail. I'm hoping that the hardness will not be too much for Twiggy, but I have no idea how to economically control it as my water here is very hard. But I am hoping that the two new additions will keep the algae down, as well as a water change and reduced lighting times (currently 12 hours) as I dial in my timer. My plants still need trimmed badly and my glass needs a good scrubbing.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

A few pics.

My tank as of today.


Gary, the Blue Apple Snail.


Twiggy, the Farlowella Catfish.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Quick update. Twiggy and Gary (the snail) have cleaned my tank better than I could have imagined. Looks like I won't need to blackout. Algae is under control. Trimmed the swords. they look better, also did some rescaping but now it looks empty. Anyone know what to do with the stumps from the trimmed leaves?

Heres a pic.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

I really like the saltwater background and decorations!


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> a DIY CO2 kit using an Ocean Spray juice bottle, some sugar, jello, yeast and baking soda, some airline tubing and a glass diffuser or a reactor.


I would like to hear more about this DIY CO2 with Jello and Baking soda ?*c/p*


----------

